
Show HN: I built a newsletter that sends you cheap weekend trips from your city - gusgordon
https://briskvoyage.com
======
kipukun
You know, I really like this idea. It's simple, straight-forward, the website
loads, and its demographic is mostly everyone. Good stuff. One qualm is that
two scrollbars show up, probably from some overflow: scroll stuff. Would
consider looking at that.

~~~
gusgordon
Thank you! I’ll take a look at the scroll bar issue.

------
pricci
Nice. How do you decide if a trip is "cheap"? Do you track an average or have
a threshold?

~~~
gusgordon
That’s right, it uses the 90-day average price of flight + hotel. I take the
z-score relative to that and filter for trips with lower z-scores.

------
Cognitron
Does it include nearby airports? I have two airports nearby that each have
better deals depending on where you're going.

~~~
gusgordon
Yeah, it uses all airports within 40 miles of your location (or your closest
airport).

------
6510
Wait.... this is the kind of thing we hoped future technology would do in the
80's.... Well done!

------
robbya
All the examples include a flight, is there support for local driving trips?
Driving an hour is faster/cheaper than plane fare.

~~~
gusgordon
Not currently — this is just for flight and hotel combinations. Good idea
though, I want to add that along with train and boat trips.

------
brendanfalk
Smart. Excited to see how this pans out

------
scriptstar
Nice one. Congratulations. Which newsletter provider are you using?

~~~
gusgordon
Thanks - just using Amazon SES to send the emails.

------
TurkishPoptart
Nice work. I'm curious about how you built this.

~~~
gusgordon
Thank you. The front end is hosted with Netlify and the back end uses Chalice:
[https://github.com/aws/chalice](https://github.com/aws/chalice) It also uses
Chrome Puppeteer for scraping.

Chalice is super awesome. I'm planning to write a blog post on the tech.

~~~
akudha
not your parent comment, but I think they mean how you get the data, not the
tech stack

